# Decal Girl Screen Armor for iPod Touch



## katbird1 (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm trying to decide on a skin for my iPT and can't make up my mind whether I want to use a screen protector.  Has anyone used DG's screen armor?  I've got a case with a belt clip to use when out walking, etc., and I've ordered a foofpod for other times.  I'm just afraid I will SEE the screen protector.  Of course, I don't want to SEE a scratch on my screen, either?  Opinions, please.

Kathy


----------

